# create group email clients in Thunderbird



## tremmor (Feb 12, 2009)

How do you create a group. i want to send work related information that is in the group only.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 12, 2009)

Just go to *Tools --> Address Book*, then *NEW LIST*, give it a name then just add email addresses of people in it.
Now when creating a new mail just go to contacts and select that group


----------

